
Journalists too easily charmed by power, access, and creamy risotto - danso
http://www.cjr.org/first_person/podesta_emails_journalists_dinner.php
======
ocdtrekkie
Journalists can claim they aren't paid for their articles, but when their
articles are overwhelmingly positive about certain parties ( _cough_ Apple,
Google _cough_ ) and they get exclusives that guarantee them tens of millions
of page views... Yeah, they basically got paid.

